# sunroof wind noise



## nelsons (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi, I am new to this forum and hope someone may be able to help.
I own a 2001 740i with 35k miles on it, had it since new. During the last few years I have had excessive wind noise from the sunroof. The dealer has fixed it under warranty but it reappeared over time. Now that the warranty is up, I am very tired driving with the shade closed to help mute the noise from wind on the sunroof.
When I push directly up on the glass towards the sky while driving or on the front metal frame that holds the glass towards the sky while driving the noise really lessens and nearly disappears.
Does anyone have a diagram of which screws/bolts/parts to adjust to help take care of this? It is such a shame that I can't drive with the sun shade open and enjoy the light since the darn noise is so loud.
Any thoughts are much appreciated. The dealer never fixed the problem, it would go away for a few months then reappear. Finally I got fed up visiting them and now am really upset.

Thanks!
Nelson


----------



## 98740il (Feb 7, 2007)

oh thats the sunroof weather seal


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Yup, sunroof seal part #54-12-8-169-710. People replace it themselves, with patience and time to carefully peel away the old adhesive.

Others have tried this first:
"I used some Formula 303(?) vinyl/rubber protectant on the edge of the gasket where it touches the frame of the glass panel and it totally got rid of the squeaking and chirping sound. The sunroof is otherewise quiet as far as wind noise is concerned, so I felt like I didn't need to replace it."

Also, check under the car for the jack pads. If they fall out, wind noise can be a cause.









There should be four jack pads, these black rubber rectangular pieces.


----------

